# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  PCO -Number Check

## UniquelyJanine

How can I verify if a PCO number exists, is valid and belongs to a specific  person?

I cannot believe that the guy contracted by our body corporate can be certified. He has not killed 1 single ant.

----------


## Dave A

You can contact the DAFF - Act 36 of 1947 - on 012 319 7174 or 012 319 7310.
Alternative, contact SAPCA and they may be able to assist - 012 654 8038.

----------

UniquelyJanine (10-Feb-20)

----------


## UniquelyJanine

Thanks Dave. I did mail SAPCA this morning, no response yet.  I`ll try and phoning instead.

----------


## Krono9

This not of any help?  http://sapca.org.za/index.php/members/

----------


## Dave A

SAPCA members are companies.
PCO's are registered with DAFF as individuals.
And of course as membership of SAPCA is voluntary (and costs a bit of money), not all companies are members.

----------

